# Distilling spirits for a trade item



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been looking for long term trade items that I can make and never run out of. The knowledge in my head on electrical production is somewhat valuable but things like tobacco and booze will always be highly valued if they can be produced after a SHTF time.

I've been thinking about learning how to distill corn/barley mash ect. Any thoughts? Methods that don't require store bought items like sugar??? I know the basics but have never actually brewed a batch. I do know enough to avoid poisoning people and how to build the basic equipment, just no hands on experience.

High on my list is how to grow the yeast when the store are closed.

While I enjoy a sip occasionally I suspect that when things get bad even the little old ladies will want the occasional warm glow only a sip of shine can provide when the weather turns cold. Even better if aged a year or two in a barrel.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd probably try my hand at wine. Helped my uncle do few 30 gallon wooden barrels if 
I remember correctly. He always did reds, easier than than peeling the green ones.
View attachment 11781

When I saw him take out a bunch of yeast packages they looked like condoms and kind 
of freaked me out. The red didn't take as long either and could handle warm weather too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah forget about that. Wine is where the big money is at for ho made stuff. If you want to do strong drink..stock up on half pints of Pebble Ford Boubon and Gibleys Gin. Ten bucks each when the SHTF or a person gets stuck in a dry County. Making Ethanol gets Obummer real interested if you get my drift.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Anything you make will require sugar. Just go to several different stores and stock up. Some grocers carry the 25lb bags. Hey, it's canning season.(!) Your making jelly...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I had considered wine but grapes are limited around here but corn and wheat are plentiful. remember "long term trade items"? No pre-purchased items considered here. I figure watered down hard liquor is possibly my best trade item.

I read an article on sprouting the corn kernels first so no sugar required although sugar would certainly speed things up and more potent. We are talking long term relatively low effort trade items here.

Growing yeast is still the hold up. In a pinch sugar beets can add extra sugar but who the hell grows sugar beets around me and can process the sugar? nobody. Good yeast??? How do you grow it? Looking for alternatives and recipes.

And yes, I do not wish to challenge federal alcohol distilling laws. Just wanting to learn ways to do it with limited supplies.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

You don't have to worry about yeast. It's naturally occurring in every environment. It's in your kitchen,living room and especially in your basement if you have one.

Go to the link below. It has a few super simple recipes. When it comes to the yeast part simply open ferment. Put it in a large food grade container with a large surface area at the top and let er' go. Make sure the container never held any vinegar...that kills yeast.

How to Make Moonshine : Part 1 - The Mash ? Copper Moonshine Still Kits - Clawhammer Supply


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Here's some cool ways of collecting yeast. I collected a strain of yeast when I was making beer off of a field of dandelions.

DIYeast: Capturing Yeast | bootleg biology


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I like the idea of using alcohol for barter. However, I don't know if I want to contribute to getting my neighbors intoxicated. Just a thought.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your idea has merit FoolAmI. Make sure you have many small bottles to fill. You will be able to get more in trade for a number of small bottles vs one large container. Perception is your getting more and if it comes to barter, making change is tough.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I make my own likker.
you can drink it, run a motor, use it medicinally and best of all.....it makes ugly chicks prettier quicker then store bought.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

trips-man said:


> I like the idea of using alcohol for barter. However, I don't know if I want to contribute to getting my neighbors intoxicated. Just a thought.


I agree but I know most people within a mile or so and none of them have a drinking problem. Plus, think of the medical uses for alcohol.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

hardcore said:


> I make my own likker.
> you can drink it, run a motor, use it medicinally and best of all.....it makes ugly chicks prettier quicker then store bought.


Hardcore, My closest neighbor is about 250 yds away and while they probably would want to try the finished product I'd still like to keep things quiet if I experiment. Does the process if made outside smell strong enough to travel that far? After reading up a bit on the process I think I'd prefer to make it outside since it is so flammable.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Hardcore, My closest neighbor is about 250 yds away and while they probably would want to try the finished product I'd still like to keep things quiet if I experiment. Does the process if made outside smell strong enough to travel that far? After reading up a bit on the process I think I'd prefer to make it outside since it is so flammable.


Nah it doesn't smell....it is explosive though. I use a big burner in a 16 gallon keg still. If suggest a smaller setup with a hot plate. You don't need to achieve a boil. Just a temp of about 174, so hot plates are fine.

Go to homedistiller.org. Great info there.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I read an article on sprouting the corn kernels first so no sugar required although sugar would certainly speed things up and more potent. We are talking long term relatively low effort trade items here.


 Yes you sprout the seeds first to convert the starches into sugars, read up on brewing beer, because that's how it all starts, wet the seed, keep it moist, wait until you have a root and the stem is about to emerge (4 days) and then dry, that's you grain you need to make malt



FoolAmI said:


> Growing yeast is still the hold up. Good yeast??? How do you grow it? Looking for alternatives and recipes.


Growing yeast... good yeast? In a pinch yeast is everywhere, but you can propagate yeast that you like, but for distilling, any yeast will do again go to the home brewing sites, the youtube site, etc it's all out there.

You are after all going to distill the alcohol out of the fermented grains, type of yeast used doesn't matter for a straight grain malt wort.

*Rancher*


----------



## Jack Hinson 1865 (Jun 18, 2015)

I occasionally buy a half gallon of pure grain alcohol at the liquor store. Just like it was mentioned earlier it can be drank, used for medicinal purposes, or used as a fuel in a pinch. It really is not very expensive and keeps really well in a glass bottle. Whole lot easier to buy than to make where I live.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Just don't go blind. Alcohol for fuel and for cleaning wounds too ^^ great idea to learn how to make it. The strong stuff will get you the most trade value in my opinion because it has multiple uses. Although if you can make a great tasting wine or beer that also could set you above others who are making spirits.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Corn is something we will have more than enough of. The mash makes a good feed for animals also. but what comes out of the still will be used for other than drinking.
In Wisconsin for personal use you can make 100 gallons a year or 200 for a family. Of course SHTF you cares what the State says.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

na foolami....to me the most smell comes from when you are fermenting. you would be fine from the neighbors noise. 

when you are distilling, you have a open flame (unless you use a hot plate) near flammable liquid. you just got to keep a eye on your still...you cant just let it run unattended. 
I concur with leeroy that site he suggested is great. that's where I learned from.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well with the current libtards in charge of the country...40% or our entire corn supply is being directed to the ethanol distillers to be added to gasoline to help ruin our cars faster. Corn is not in abundant supply because of that and its higher than a cats back to buy it.. Ethanol is not a good choice for fuel since it has an affinity to absorb water. Making any amount without a Federal Ethanol production license is illegal in all States. Whoever mentioned making wine with grapes..might need to know wine can be made out of just about any kind of fruit..or vegetable. No grapes needed. If anybody wants to go into the moonshine making hobby..dont buy any of your equipment new. The Feds are making the still mfgs rat out their customers to the guvment. I could show you my letter from Washington if anybody wants to see it. Buying used and losing the paper trail is a good plan. Just sold mine to a mysterious gypsy a few months back.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bigwheel we have plenty of corn and could with ease grow a lot more. SOY beans and Wheat this year market play some time you win some times you lose. Anyone tells you we are short on corn is a conman .
Still is legal in Wisconsin you can make but not sell or barter 100 gallon for 1 person or 200 gallons for a family a year. Been that way a long time here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moonshine stills | Alcohol distillers | Copper Whiskey Still | Mile HI

I just went to the basement and I counted 93 bottles of Bourbon Whiskey. A man shouldn't have that many but I do. And that ain't the airplane version, we're talking large size.

They should last a while, I hope. Regardless, I would buy from MileHiDistilling and distill my own... I've been looking for a system for a while and have not pulled the trigger yet. One day...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you buy one of the stainless steel ones add some copper to it effects quality for some reason.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll probably go copper if the welds look good. I wish I had the welding skills.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My brother who lives in Kentucky makes his own. Not so cut and dried. The temp control is very important, from him to me.!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Moonshine stills | Alcohol distillers | Copper Whiskey Still | Mile HI
> 
> I just went to the basement and I counted 93 bottles of Bourbon Whiskey. A man shouldn't have that many but I do. And that ain't the airplane version, we're talking large size.
> 
> They should last a while, I hope. Regardless, I would buy from MileHiDistilling and distill my own... I've been looking for a system for a while and have not pulled the trigger yet. One day...


This explains a lot about of your posts!!  Wish I was even close to being in the same boat! Some is good, more is better, too much is just enough!!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sorry but unless you have been doing it for a while and know what your doing I ain't drinking that chit it might poison me.
with the amount of resources and time it is going to take you to make I do not think it would be worth it, right know you can buy cheap pints or 1/2 pints or even the airplane sample 1shots stock the hell up and use them for trade.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'll probably go copper if the welds look good. I wish I had the welding skills.


damn skippy-slippy


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I have the mile high reflux tower. its out of stainless steel, I pack the tower with copper mesh and I put copper slugs in the boiler. 

its a learning curve for sure. and if you don't like the taste or smell...you re-distill it. 

what I do as a safety measure when drinking my likker is...when I start seeing double I stop.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Bigwheel we have plenty of corn and could with ease grow a lot more. SOY beans and Wheat this year market play some time you win some times you lose. Anyone tells you we are short on corn is a conman .
> Still is legal in Wisconsin you can make but not sell or barter 100 gallon for 1 person or 200 gallons for a family a year. Been that way a long time here.


Kindly show the statute that covers the exemption for Wisonsin. Thanks. The Federal law covers all states. in Texas for example...owning the distillation equipment is not illegal under State or Federal Law but becomes so when used to produce ethanol. In Floriddidy they regulate the equipment under state law. Prob other states that do the same.

Is Making Moonshine Legal? ? Copper Moonshine Still Kits - Clawhammer Supply


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Copper has to be in the collection path in order to reduce sulphides. Thats why SS columns are packed with copper. Mile High will rat you out to the Feds too. I repeat..dont buy any of that stuff new. I got my still from this place..and yeppers they ratted me out. 
Essential Extractor Pro Series II- Complete Distiller


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Good to know

There's a zip file complete home distilling or such running around out there for free.
Those great big cookers sure are nifty to buy brand new tho.
Havin been of the country and hills and having come from them of the country and hills, it always kinda has been that what you do a little for yourself isn't noticed if you can handle your liquor. If there's even a "thought crime" that you could be running it, forget those tv shows where they come and chop it up. They will chop you up too and it's like the table saw they don't even notice.
(If you're allowed then you know what you're allowed and don't get creative or they can switch the flip and that sucks a bunch too)

Even in war time? I would not have my still around the same place I was trading. They don't like "all the parts in one place" of anything for some reason.
you make it and have the one down the road with nothing trade it. That way they have trade too.
we all think "we'll it's war? What's necessary is legal?" But that should not be thought a guarantee and keep back further from the line. There will always be a guy that will push it and the rest will be able to tell how much of our sh** they are willing to ignore.

Other than that, it can be a obsession the things you can make. I do a cherry cordial you'll obey my every command and I don't know if there is a country where my doctails are legal without a note ~ war is hell


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Good to know
> 
> There's a zip file complete home distilling or such running around out there for free.
> Those great big cookers sure are nifty to buy brand new tho.
> ...


Great narrative. I make a pretty mean batch of Apple Pie..lol. As far as learning the black art there are several chat forums around that can guide a person by the hand on how to make the stuff. Offer advice on equipment etc. In fact think most of them have a buy/swap section where a person can pick up some hard ware fairly reasonable and should in most cases muddy up the Feds paper trail. Brewhuas and Mile High have good ones. Also good ones in OZ etc. If you go to one dont mention my name. Thanks. This place is the top of the heap but they are mostly a bunch of egg headed injuneer math majors who tend to drive normal folks crazy. They are snooty and uppercrust too.

Home Distiller ? View topic - home distiller chat room


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well with the current libtards in charge of the country...40% or our entire corn supply is being directed to the ethanol distillers to be added to gasoline to help ruin our cars faster. Corn is not in abundant supply because of that and its higher than a cats back to buy it.. Ethanol is not a good choice for fuel since it has an affinity to absorb water. Making any amount without a Federal Ethanol production license is illegal in all States. Whoever mentioned making wine with grapes..might need to know wine can be made out of just about any kind of fruit..or vegetable. No grapes needed. If anybody wants to go into the moonshine making hobby..dont buy any of your equipment new. The Feds are making the still mfgs rat out their customers to the guvment. I could show you my letter from Washington if anybody wants to see it. Buying used and losing the paper trail is a good plan. Just sold mine to a mysterious gypsy a few months back.


Bigwheel, Did the feds track your purchase and send you a warning letter? I'm fine with a warning letter since I'm just playing around and my dad was always fascinated with stills. I'd just like to have a solid ability if a SHTF ever happened. That's the route I was considering since purchasing a good used one is almost impossible.

A copper pot would made a great conversation piece.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Bigwheel, Did you buy a new still online? Did the feds track your purchase and send you a warning letter? That's the route I was considering since purchasing a good used one is almost impossible.


I suggest you build your own out of a stainless keg. Plenty of plans online. That's what I did. Ended up costing me about $90 when I was done and no one knows I own it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

That's why I like wine, 200 gallons a year for a 2 adult family.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can get a license to distill 10000 gallons a year for fuel use for free from the ATF. There are no taxes and you don't need to denature it unless you are going to sell your fuel. That license is good in any state.
If you are using fruit or grain to make alcohol then you don't need yeast - it is present on the skins so when you grind it up you do so with the skins on. You don't need to add sugar if you are using fruits or grains with high sugar content. The yeast that clings to the fruit is there because that fruit or grain is that yeast's preferred food. Adding sugar increases the alcohol content and volume but you have to add yeast to convert the sugar unless you are distilling high sugar content fruit. Adding sugar is called "fortifying" the mash It forces a higher concentration of alcohol in the mash so there is more alcohol to distill. There is a cost to fortifying your mash. The added cost of the sugar and the extra care in fermenting the mash to remove the higher alcohols that are toxic if you intend to use for things other than fuel. A good reflux still can separate the higher volatiles from your distilled spirits through very tight temperature control on the stack.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmmmm...guess we got different phraseology going on around here. The only time I ever heard the term "fortifying" used is in reference to adding additional alcohol to wine to make a higher it stronger more potent etc. MD 20/20 jumps immediately to mind since thats the national wine of Texas..lol. In the hooch making world a ferment which is based on sugar is normally called a "wash" or sometimes a sugar wash. For them who likes to use grain or fruit to make their own sugar its usually called a "mash" as a noun or can sometimes be used as a verb as in I am fixing go do some mashing. Now some recipes can start as a wash and be turned into a half fast mash on subsequent run since over time it does make the corn cough up some sugar. This is the industry standard recipe for the home artisan. Mighty tasty. Big thanks to Uncle Jessie. 
Home Distiller ? View topic - uncle jesse's simple sour mash method


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

hmmm, I am a repeat customer with mile high .. ordered equipment and additives dozens of times. i recommend them. well built towers and boilers. I now use a stainless steel 15 gal keg as my boiler. and added another foot and a site glass to my reflux tower. I just got finished mashing in this afternoon, a corn rye wheat combo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds mighty yummy. I clowned around with Rye quite a few times. Never could get it taste quite as Ryere as I thought it should. Sure didnt seem to hurt anything to be in it. Not sure what wheat adds to the equation..but if you say its good..that good enough for we'uns..lol. Sweet Horse Feed was my hands down favorite. Corn..oats..barley with added molllases. Alfalfa is supposed to be a no no ingredient in that. Supposed to give it a hot flavor. First bag I bought had afalfa pellets in it..still tasted pretty good. Now about the time I lost interest in the hobby some folks were making a wash using Rye Bread. You ever heard of that? Meant to try it. Now cornbread works great.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

ive done sweet feed a few times when I made a rum. so said, the corn rye wheat combo is tims combo from the show..idk. prob just talk, who knows, but we will see for sure. 

my fig tree is putting out a lot...I may try to make a brandy with them, after my wife is done with her fig preserves that is. 

I know the jail birds (seen this on tv..I never did a minute in jail) use bread, sugar and yeast to ferment , so I figure it can be done.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Bigwheel we have plenty of corn and could with ease grow a lot more. SOY beans and Wheat this year market play some time you win some times you lose. Anyone tells you we are short on corn is a conman .
> Still is legal in Wisconsin you can make but not sell or barter 100 gallon for 1 person or 200 gallons for a family a year. Been that way a long time here.


Umm...I'm pretty sure the 100/200 gallon rule is STRICTLY beer and wine. If you distill 100 ounces in Wisconsin for drinking purposes...you'll be in deep sh!t if caught.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ordered this 5 gallon pot. Whiskey Still Co. || Copper Moonshine Stills & Pot Stills

I really wanted the 10 gallon size but price combined with easier to run small batches for personal use made the smaller 5 gallon size my choice. Relflux stills work better but too expensive for me and I like the traditional copper pot look since I'd rarely use it (except in a SHTF situation) and the great looks will look good in the home when not in use.

If a true SHTF situation occurs the smaller 5 gallon pot can produce about a gallon a day using triple distillation and while I'm looking for a trade item I'm not looking to become the liquor store for the entire county, just a little trade liquor.

I considered just making one but time is tight and my metal working skills somewhat limited. Now I just need to find a few small charred barrels for a fair price.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Check distillery if you are near one


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great snag. Kindly let us know if you get any nasty letters from the Infernal Revenooers. Whiskey in a barrel is good...but the barrel in the whiskey is better..cheaper..quicker..more effective etc. My favorite boubon comes from soaking about half a handful of toasted oak chips..Jack Danies Chips..and toasted apple chips in some 140 proof white dog for a week or two. Some of the dedicated hobbyists can do it even quicker in the mircrowave. This link tells a bit about how to do it. Its commonly called Oaking and Aging. 
Home Distillation of Alcohol (Homemade Alcohol to Drink)


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Great snag. Kindly let us know if you get any nasty letters from the Infernal Revenooers. Whiskey in a barrel is good...but the barrel in the whiskey is better..cheaper..quicker..more effective etc. My favorite boubon comes from soaking about half a handful of toasted oak chips..Jack Danies Chips..and toasted apple chips in some 140 proof white dog for a week or two. Some of the dedicated hobbyists can do it even quicker in the mircrowave. This link tells a bit about how to do it. Its commonly called Oaking and Aging.
> Home Distillation of Alcohol (Homemade Alcohol to Drink)


Been 3 weeks since I received the 5 gallon pot. It looks fantastic in my home and holds liquids well. Thus far I haven't seen any nasty letters but we are talking about the government here. If I do receive a warning letter it may take years to get so I'm careful to only use it s a beautiful touch to my home.

The beautiful looks is why I ordered a copper alembic pot instead of the more efficient (in many ways) reflux still.

I look at the $398 cost as an expensive accent to my home. The fact that with a bit of yeast, grains, and heat it can make a trade item is a strong secondary consideration; still, I expect the warning letter.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well hope you dont get a letter. The one I got seemed more like a sales pitch to apply for a Federal ethanol fuel production permit.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I never got a letter. got 10 gallons of korn mash on its second rack. will run it next week.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You are now likely to get a visit. Federal law says distilling liquor without a license is illegal.
With a free license you can distill up to 10,000 gallons of alcohol per year for personal use as a fuel.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

PaulS said:


> You are now likely to get a visit. Federal law says distilling liquor without a license is illegal.
> With a free license you can distill up to 10,000 gallons of alcohol per year for personal use as a fuel.


if you were talking to me paul.... I don't need no stinking license :rofl3: thanks for the heads up thou..i will keep a light on


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Hey I realize this is an old thread but I was looking around and found it. You don't need sugar to make bourbon or any alcohol not even to get higher proofs. Your alcohol content will be dictated by the amount and types of grains in your mash,the length of time you ferment, and the temperatures that you cook your green beer off at. I've been making bourbon for a living for a decade or so lol. Pretty cool to see how many people are making at home and have interest


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Forgot to say that if you are buying bourbon to stockpile, you can't go wrong with wild Turkey lol. 101 proof gets you more bang for your buck than most other brands


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

hag said:


> Hey I realize this is an old thread but I was looking around and found it. You don't need sugar to make bourbon or any alcohol not even to get higher proofs. Your alcohol content will be dictated by the amount and types of grains in your mash,the length of time you ferment, and the temperatures that you cook your green beer off at. I've been making bourbon for a living for a decade or so lol. Pretty cool to see how many people are making at home and have interest


But the amount and types of grains determines the amount of sugar.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well nice to have somebody around here who knows about the distilling profession. I pursued the hobby for a couple of years. Found it not quite as labor intensive as making sausage or cooking bbq..but pretty close. Maybe similar to reloading ammo..can be tedious and boring. I never did get into mashing grains stuck exclusive with sugar washes. Sweet feed was my favorite flavor addendum. I found out pretty quick from clowning around with various bourbon making attempts..its much more feasible to put the barrel in the hooch as opposed to vice versa A handful of JD smoking chips soaked in strong white dog can fool anybody into thinking its JD. Found the more superfluous additions the worse it gave hang overs. Flavorful clear stuff at about 110 proof is hard to beat.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I generally played with corn mash (plus 1 lb malted barley) and found a recipe where you only heat the water to 155, pour in the cracked corn (grits really work well) and immediately turn the heat off. The pot holds the heat long enough to make the mash with no additional heat. Straining the corn out after is the worse part but you usually end up with a SG around 1.060. Adding a few lbs of sugar raises it to 1.110 SG for a lot more alcohol per batch while retaining it's corn flavor. Ferment for a week and distill twice and end up at 80% to 83%. Fairly smooth if you're interested in trying it straight or add some water to bring it down to 90 proof for a smooth sipping flavor.

Pour it in a barrel for aging if you must.

Occasionally I'd add 1 lb cracked wheat to the mash for a slightly different flavor. Wheat tends to balance the flavor.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I tried Pop Corn's recipe one time which called for cornmeal and a can of Blue Ribbon syrup..which I dont think the stuff is noted for being able to convert starch to sugar...but it did loosen up the mush real good. Looked impressive and tasted good. Making the mush was too labor intensive for fat boys who sweat a lot. I had a high dollar reflux still which could bring it to 185 poof and sometimes slightly higher on one trip. Could also functon as a pot still and usually bring it in at 130 proof or so in one trip. Had a bunch of flavor left in it too. Some of my old chums who stuck with the hobby are now into flutes. They claim they give the flavor or a pot still with the ABV of a refluxer. The goofy guy who was peddling the stills turned everybodys info over to the feds..and I got a nasty letter from them. I got scared and sold everything to a gypsy.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

hardcore said:


> I make my own likker.
> you can drink it, run a motor, use it medicinally and best of all.....it makes ugly chicks prettier quicker then store bought.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Never made any myself at home. I do make about 8000 gallons on my shift each night. Guess that kinda burns me out a little lol. I have made some different flavors of wine at home but I usually just load up on my daddy's when he makes a batch cause his is way better. About the same proof as rubbing alcohol too lol


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I tried Pop Corn's recipe one time which called for cornmeal and a can of Blue Ribbon syrup..which I dont think the stuff is noted for being able to convert starch to sugar...but it did loosen up the mush real good. Looked impressive and tasted good. Making the mush was too labor intensive for fat boys who sweat a lot. I had a high dollar reflux still which could bring it to 185 poof and sometimes slightly higher on one trip. Could also functon as a pot still and usually bring it in at 130 proof or so in one trip. Had a bunch of flavor left in it too. Some of my old chums who stuck with the hobby are now into flutes. They claim they give the flavor or a pot still with the ABV of a refluxer. The goofy guy who was peddling the stills turned everybodys info over to the feds..and I got a nasty letter from them. I got scared and sold everything to a gypsy.


I had considered a reflux still after having to run it through my old pot still twice (twice the work) but since it was more for learning (in my father's memory) I figured I've done what he occasionally talked about learning and went on to other projects. 
Still, it was damn tasty corn liquor.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Anybody ever use there still to distill water? I have considered dis tilling salt water to drink.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I tried it a few times. Not very effective. Distilling water takes more heat than distilling hooch..uses more fuel..tastes like crap until its run through a charcoal filter. We used the heck out of a dedicated water distiller which looked and was priced sorta like this one. Not the same brand. It also aint very good for making whiskey. 
SteamPure Water Distiller | Water Distiller Countertop

PS Edit: This got me to thinking about the Achilles heel of the electric water distillers..which is built in heating element. When that zonks throw it in the trash. This little gadget looks real plausible. Would be highly surprised is a person could not make one which worked sorta similar for a lot less money. I may try try explain the schematics to the drunk welder..lol.

http://www.h2olabs.com/c-28-surviva...K8rR4pUSEIDPzd8g3qA7aNr52hGDJBCC-IaAqIU8P8HAQ


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the links bigwheel. Yeah, electric is out for me, but I like the looks of the other one.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

All that is a pot still. Prob buy one at the hooch making supply store cheaper than that but the dirty dog would turn you over to infernal revenooers. Sure could make some passable white dog on it I think. A gallon of good sugar wash prob give a pint of 120 proof or so. Water it down to 80 proof and run it yet again..prob get to 160 proof or so. Looks safer than those who build one out of a pressure cooker. Those look scary. 
Essential Extractor Pot Distiller Column | Brewhaus Moonshine Stills


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

Wine is equal to a 3 shot drink, which is pretty stiff! 

Beer is in the neighborhood of 5% alcohol. 
Wine is in the neighborhood of 10% alcohol.

Strong booze is 40% alcohol but not many drink it straight...they mix it. 

So in a 12 ounce pop can, 9 ounces of mix and 3 ounces of hard liquor makes 10% alcohol (equal to wine). 

Why risk killing people or making them blind with distilled alcohol when you can make wine? 

Basic math.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Ronaldinyo said:


> Wine is equal to a 3 shot drink, which is pretty stiff!
> 
> Beer is in the neighborhood of 5% alcohol.
> Wine is in the neighborhood of 10% alcohol.
> ...


In using your basic math, one pint of 80 proof is equal to 16 beers. I can imagine storage of one pint will take up much less room and will also fit in my back pocket when traveling where 16 beers will have my bag full of heavy weight with no room left for more important stuff. The 80 proof would also have a use as a disinfectant on wounds or utensils where the beer would not.

P.s. = I only drink bourbon straight as I love the taste lol! Always in moderation though


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Ronaldinyo said:


> Wine is equal to a 3 shot drink, which is pretty stiff!
> 
> Beer is in the neighborhood of 5% alcohol.
> Wine is in the neighborhood of 10% alcohol.
> ...


I'm not risking anything I have my recipes down to where they will never reach an ethanol content capable of blinding someone OR too high a proof. Anyone messing with it has done their homework. I would trust anything I made over shelf bought there are no additives in mine. Moonshine is legendary for not leaving you much of a headache because it is a pure distilled product. And to be perfectly honest wine is easier to make something completely undrinkable yet it doesn't keep as well as distilled liquor. Hands down as a barter item I'll take shine. Wine probably holds a quarter of the value.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Common misconception on the blindness thing. About all I can envision telling folks about that issue is go educate your self a little and come back and let us chat about it. Here is a link to get you started. 
Home Distillation of Alcohol (Homemade Alcohol to Drink)


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

I admit, I know little about distilling alcohol...except that alcohol boils/evaporates at 180 degrees and water boils at 212 degrees...But I am not sure what in the process can kill you or make you go blind. 

So I will leave that to the professionals. 

If you are CERTAIN you know what you're doing...God bless you! 

If 17 people go blind because they drank your product...I hope you can live with yourself. 

That worry doesn't exist with beer or wine.


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

And..bye they way...All alcohol, beer, wine, or hard liquor...is YEAST PISS


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

We love local hard cider. I plated apple trees this year and I am keeping an eye out for an old school, hand cranked apple press. Hard cider looks pretty easy to make and can be done with the natural yeast in the air. Let it sit a little longer and you will get vinegar. Just another idea, minus the explosions! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Common misconception on the blindness thing. About all I can envision telling folks about that issue is go educate your self a little and come back and let us chat about it. Here is a link to get you started.
> Home Distillation of Alcohol (Homemade Alcohol to Drink)


When the yeast in any wort or mash converts the sugar into alcohol it makes several types of alcohol but ethanol is the type of alcohol that makes you happy, the type you want to keep. Still there are other types of alcohols present such as acetone and methanol, both of which are deadly and both have lower boiling points than ethanol. In beer or wine the methanol is still in there but it is so diluted while it may give you hangover it's not enough to kill. Keep in mind that different alcohols have different "boil temperatures" and since methanol (bad) has a lower boiling temperature than the ethanol (good) you want to keep this easily allows you to remove the methanol when you concentrate it using a still.

When you distill you are concentrating these different alcohols so the hangover producing methanol and acetone with their lower boiling temperatures come out first. The rule is to toss the first teaspoon per gallon of mash that comes out. So it you're heating 5 gallons of mash you will get most of the bad alcohols out if you toss the 1st 5 teaspoons of distillate that comes out. This is mostly methanol, the same methanol that's diluted in your beer but concentrated enough to be very poisonous. This first little bit to come out of a still is called the "Heads" and you throw it away.

As the mash continues to heat the ethanol starts to come out and this stage is called the "Hearts" and on my pot you'll see it start at about 178 degrees and run strong up to about 184 degrees. Warmer than 184 degrees you start to get different types of less dangerous alcohols coming out along with more ethanol. At this point it's called the "Tails". The tails have a lot of good ethanol and the other alcohols blended in add good flavor. You can dip your finger into the stream coming out and taste the different flavors. At some point (usually around 190 degrees on my pot thermometer) I'll stop pulling the tails.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

So where did the "people going blind" stories come from.
Two places, 

1. People using old car radiators back when they used lots of lead in the soldier for those radiators which can really mess you up..
2. During Probation denatured alcohol was used as a degreaser. It was denatured by adding 10% methanol to it to prevent mechanics from drinking it and we all know how deadly methanol can be. It was common for bootleggers to distill this "degreaser" to remove the methanol so they could sell the ethanol; this was known as "bathtub gin" and if done improperly could leave the drinker blind or dead.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

bigdogmom said:


> We love local hard cider. I plated apple trees this year and I am keeping an eye out for an old school, hand cranked apple press. Hard cider looks pretty easy to make and can be done with the natural yeast in the air. Let it sit a little longer and you will get vinegar. Just another idea, minus the explosions!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Sitting doesn't make vinegar. Bacteria does. I have 2 gallons of hard cider I made and one is over 2 years old. Still good cider. You want vinegar, be sloppy in disinfecting your setup.


----------

